# Passenger Hydrofoil and Cargo vessel collide



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

A Passenger Hydrofoil and Cargo vessel have collided near the entrance to the Sicilian port of Messina killing two people and injuring dozens more on the ferry.
The Hydrofoil was carrying 150 people from Reggio Calabria on the mainland and had reached the port entrance when the collision happened.

The two people killed were ferry crew members and at least two more people are still reported to be trapped.

Click HERE for the BBC Newsonline story.

Davie Tait


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Columbian Post - 

_A cargo ship and a commuter hydrofoil collided near the entrance to the Sicilian port of Messina on Monday evening, killing four people and leaving dozens of passengers injured, officials said.

Five of the passengers were in serious condition, police said. No one aboard the cargo vessel was hurt.

The bodies of the hyrofoil's captain and three crew members were found in the wreckage, which suffered heavy damage to its right side, police said. The only other two crew members were injured.

After freeing two passengers, firefighters worked late into the night trying to extract the bodies of two of the dead from the wreckage, working gingerly because of fear any false move might cause the stricken vessel to sink.

"The bridge of the hydrofoil was destroyed," Port Cmdr. Antonino Samiani said.

About 55 of the 150 people aboard were injured, said Gaetano Pellizzeri, an official for the state railways, which operated the hydrofoil.

From survivors' accounts and images of the craft as it was being towed toward the dock, it appeared the hydrofoil had been struck in the side by the container ship.

"All of a sudden we were hit on the right side, and then lights went out," a young Italian man told reporters on the dock as fellow passengers, many dazed or with bloodied faces, were put into ambulances.

The hydrofoil was crumpled on one side, near the pilot's cabin, with the middle of the roof smashed inward.

Despite the appearances of the vessel, Messina police official Salvatore Arena told private TG5 TV that it was premature to conclude that the container ship had rammed the passenger craft. Prosecutors, port officials and transport authorities began investigations.

The ferry, packed with workers and university students heading home for the day, was approaching Messina after crossing the Strait of Messina from Reggio Calabria when the collision occurred at about 6 p.m.

"I helped passengers, some of whom, panicking, jumped into the sea," Francesco Benedetto, an employee of a state anti-Mafia investigative office who was aboard the hydrofoil, told the Italian news agency ANSA. "It was terrible."

The port office identified the merchant vessel as the container ship Susan Borchard, which was navigating in the strait. It was not immediately clear what cargo the ship was carrying.

Hydrofoils are fast-moving, motorized craft that skim over the sea's surface thanks to flat or curved finlike devices attached by struts to the hull.

Calabria, the "toe" of the boot-shaped Italian peninsula, is linked to the island of Sicily by air and sea routes._
Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Davie/Rushie,

Susan Borchard;
IMO - 9318929
Callsign - V2BL2.
L133 X B192 X D7.218.
Dwt - 8,239 tons
GT/NT 6,701/3,557 tons
Teu Max - 672.
Reg - Antigua & Barbuda.
Built 2004.
Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Hawkey.

I was over there a couple of years back. The number of ferry sailings is amazing.

I did the train ferry across from Reggiana. The train was split in two and reversed on the ferry in less that 10 minutes.! Not an orange vest in sight either. Could never do that over here.!

Rushie


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Just seen a TV news item on this accident. The Susan Borchard hit the ferry at right angles and there's a very clear 'V' smashed into the side, but the hydrofoil is still afloat with no list. 4 dead and 90 reported injured, some seriously. Rescue craft were on the scene very quickly but some dead and injured had to be cut out. Berlusconi wanted to build a bridge over the strait but Prodi cancelled the project....


----------



## Patalavaca (Nov 2, 2005)

*Collision - Straist of Messina*

See here for a series of photos:-

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/cronaca/messina-giorno-dopo/1.html

& here for a chart position a few minutes before the collision:-

http://www.repubblica.it/popup/servizi/2007/incidente/1.htm

Regards, 
Rick


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rick,
interesting pictures & map. I cannot see how they managed to collide. There does not appear to be anything in the way and a couple of alterations would have avoided the collision. Also I assume as it was a commuter ferry it was daylight which makes it even more difficult to understand! 
Regards
Hawkey01


----------

